# Snapper I-524 engine won't turn



## IowaTom (Feb 12, 2018)

Gang - I've had a Snapper I-524 for a few years now. It was given to me by a lady at work who was moving into a condo. In the time I've owned it, I replaced the oil, belts, carb and spark plug and un-stuck the exhaust valve to get the ol' beast working great.

However, after a 6 inch snowfall and successful operation blowing it off, I tucked my trusty machine in the garage for the next storm. When it came, the engine fired right up, but the clutch would not engage the impeller. I noticed the engine bogging down as I squeezed the lever and looked over the mouth to see the business end, not turning at all. Temps have not been above freezing and I'm wondering if ice took it's toll..?

I immediately shut off the engine when I began to see smoke coming from the area of the belts. Yikes! Now, the engine seems to be frozen in that I can't get the pull cord to budge. Can a belt be melted into a pully? The engine has plenty of fresh oil.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Have you inspected the belt? Yes, I would pull it off and see if the engine is then free. It sounds like the impeller never thawed out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to start disconnecting things and find where the hanging up is. Remove the belt, check the idler pulley, turn the auger pulley to see if the impeller and auger is turning, then go from there.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not to overstate the obvious, but pull your spark plug first, both for safety and also to make it easier to rotate the engine by hand.

Tommy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF IowaTom

As stated above it's possible you have some ice in the auger/impeller and maybe when you fired it up and tried to engage it the tensioner for the belt stuck too. Need to pull the cover and find out what's what.


----------

